# Roll call for Memory Lane and Ann Arbor



## sm2501 (Apr 24, 2011)

Me and my Texas compadres will be leaving Tuesday for the Memory Lane meet. We have about an 19 hour drive ahead of us, but the anticipation of the meet keeps us excited.  Doesn't officially start until Friday, but will be lot's of activity starting Thursday. We'll be there Wednesday afternoon. Look for the trailer with the giant Texas flag.  Then off to Ann Arbor on Saturday afternoon for the Sunday meet.


----------



## JOEL (Apr 24, 2011)

See you Wed afternoon! Sneak peak at the Silver Thing...

Looks like a wet weekend.

Joel


----------



## Flat Tire (Apr 25, 2011)

All packed and ready to go! I'll be there Wednesday also. Bring yer umbrellas! Might be wet but as always it will still be a great show! I'll be set up with a big brown camper van, stop by and say HI.......I'll also take lots of pics to post back on Thecabe....see ya there.


----------



## Herman (Apr 25, 2011)

I plan on going,probably on thursday


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 25, 2011)

Be at ML on Friday and AA on Sunday.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 25, 2011)

11 hours drive from here to MLC...not packed yet, but took an inventory of what is going and it's in a pile....along with a 1940's entrant.
I look forward to putting some faces to the names on Friday and "wheeling and dealing" over several days!
Chris


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm looking forward to rolling in first thing Friday AM and dreading the stop at the gas station, we're over the $4.00/gal mark here!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Apr 25, 2011)

I was all set to sleep in the back of my tacoma pick up for 5 nites,but uncle sam sent me a check and now i can afford the $500.00 that i will spend for gas and drive up in my camper van.


----------



## sm2501 (Apr 26, 2011)

On the road as I type...sitting in the backseat of my truck...Kevin is driving....just had lunch in Sulphur Springs, Texas. Heading to see Tip Lynch in New Boston Texas to see his bike stuff then back on the road! Nap time now....more later.


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks for the updates Scott, by all means keep 'em comin'!  Drive safe and a shout out to Kevin!


----------



## Rookie (Apr 26, 2011)

Keep the updates coming! Nothing like sharing your experience with others!


----------



## sm2501 (Apr 27, 2011)

It's 4:50am, we've been driving all night. Between Little Rock and Nashville we hit the worst rain that I have ever seen. True white knuckle driving. Thought about pulling over but then realized that we might miss something at the meet! Right now we are about an hour from Louisville. Dayton is our next stop to pick up Patric, then onto the meet.


----------



## chitown (Apr 27, 2011)

Keep on truckin'!!!


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 27, 2011)

Meet already over.
You have to get here on Tuesday!
It seems to be raining.


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 27, 2011)

I heard it was cancelled due to the rain?!


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 27, 2011)

Update, they postponed the start of the meet until Friday, as it's suppose to be "SUNNY" then!  Catch ya on Friday!


----------



## sm2501 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sellers and buyers already there! We'll be there in a few hours. Weather forecast for Friday and Saturday look good!


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 27, 2011)

Just talked to a friend on-site right now.  About 15 vendors already there.  Wish I was closer, I'd be there tomorrow but I'll have to wait til Friday...


----------



## Rookie (Apr 27, 2011)

Can't wait to see all the photos, someone is taking photos right? :S


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 27, 2011)

The meet isn't cancelled, it's sunny, and people are 
buying and selling.
I'm taking pictures and they will be in the next issue 
of CBNs.


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 27, 2011)

charnleybob said:


> The meet isn't cancelled, it's sunny, and people are
> buying and selling.
> I'm taking pictures and they will be in the next issue
> of CBNs.




Twas only joshin' Bob!  

See ya on Friday!


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 27, 2011)

Texasans not here yet.
Rumour about some Dayton yard sale!


----------



## chitown (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm doing my best to make it on Sunday. Gotta work like a dog next couple days if it's going to happen. Hope to see everyone there.

Chris


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 28, 2011)

Texans, Pat Cafaro, Shellac Cassidy finally arrived.
Field a rice daddy.
The surrounding streets will be closed for vender parking.
The meet lives on!


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 28, 2011)

Texans, Pat Cafaro, Shellac Classify arrived.
Field like a rice paddy.
Streets will be closed for vender parking.
The meet lives on!


----------



## sm2501 (Apr 28, 2011)

Bad news is it is a raining out this morning. Weather.com says there is a 40% chance of rain Thursday, but I am reading that as there is a 60% chance that it won't rain. The good news is there is only a 10% chance of rain Friday and Saturday. 

Gonna be a great meet!!!Rain or shine it's always fun.


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 28, 2011)

Scott, I appreciate your ability to cognitively reframe things, seeing the glass half full, "60% chance it WON'T rain".  

Anything of note show up _yet_?!

I'll be heading out tonight, bringing sunshine for the AM!


----------



## Rookie (Apr 28, 2011)

Take lots of photos then post them up on here!

Now that I think about it, I think it would be very cool if someone made some Vlogs on the days at Memory Lane & Ann.
Then post them up on youtube, so the people that couldnt make it could still see what was there and what it was like.

Just a thought...

Maybe next Year?


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 28, 2011)

I saw 2 Bluebirds, 4- gill Roadmaster, big tank Zep, Mercury pod bike,
and a Dayton Safety Streamliner.
More than you can count Schwinns: DX's, Phantoms, B6's,etc.
Parts of all types.
The weather got cold and windy.but the hunt was on!
Even a bad day is a good day here!


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 28, 2011)

charnleybob said:


> I saw 2 Bluebirds, 4- gill Roadmaster, big tank Zep, Mercury pod bike,
> and a Dayton Safety Streamliner.
> 
> So, basically, nothing worth note showed up huh?!!


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 29, 2011)

You will run out of money before you run out of 
things to buy!


----------



## Rookie (Apr 29, 2011)

Whats the forcast for the rest of the event?


----------



## elginkid (Apr 29, 2011)

Man, I hate that I'm missing this!  Daggone gas prices, or I'd totally be there!


----------



## Rookie (Apr 30, 2011)

How is the meet going guys?


----------



## npence (Apr 30, 2011)

ml was awesome and cant wait to go to ann arbor in the morning.


----------



## Rookie (Apr 30, 2011)

What were some of the Mint bicycles you guys saw?


----------



## Talewinds (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm looking for an Elgin Twin Bar head shroud and crank pod. If anyone sees these parts and cares to PM me to put me in touch w/ the seller I'd appreciate it.
 Can't be at the shows this year.


----------



## charnleybob (May 1, 2011)

Lots of good bikes, lower prices, especially Schwinns, not many buyers.


----------

